
Facebook to Offer Free Version of Its Slack Killer - FuturisticLover
http://fortune.com/2017/04/06/facebook-free-slack-killer/
======
kodfodrasz
Yet another chat platform. Just what we need!

On the other hand I wonder if Slack will be able to live up to the
expectations as the (enterprise) chat market is getting more and more
competitive, with more and more big fish entering.

~~~
Mk-0
Yet another app/idea for Facebook to imitate.

What are some other Slack alternatives that are on the rise/worth checking
out?

~~~
jonbaer
RocketChat ... [http://www.rocket.chat](http://www.rocket.chat)

